# Sanftanlauf Fehler



## bebaste (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo an Alle,
folgendes Problem.

  Drehstrommotor 1,1 KW geregelt über Sanftanlauf 
Siemens 3RW3014-1BB14 : S00, 6,5A, 3,0KW/400V

Am Anfang ging es einigermaßen.
  Soll heißen der Motor lief an und kam auch auf seine Nenndrehzahl und die Anlage konnte benutzt werden.
  Aber jetzt gibt es beim einschalten direkt einen „Bypassüberlastfehler“ 
  Naja, ich dachte evtl. Motor für Last zu klein & Sanftanlauf zu klein.
  Daraufhin habe ich einen 5,5KW Anläufer zu Kunden geschickt und siehe da, auch dieser bringt sofort einen Bypassfehler. Mechanische Überlast kann im Moment ausgeschlossen werden denn die Anlage läuft ohne Werkstück.

  Wird der Motor direkt an Netz gelegt läuft dieser.

  Hat Jemand eine Idee wonach ich suchen könnte um eine Lösung zu finden.

  Gruß
  bebaste


----------



## MSB (17 Mai 2010)

Also wenn du von "sofort" sprichst, dann kann das eigentlich nur so sein, das die Startrampe quasi "0" ist.

Ansonsten würde ja die komplette (unüberwachte) Hochlaufzeit des Sanftanlaufs zunächst ablaufen.

Punkt b)
Ist das überhaupt ein Bypass-Überlast Fehler?
Hier ein Ausschnitt vom Handbuch:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Betriebselektriker (17 Mai 2010)

Würde ich auch sagen. Überprüfe mal die einstellungen davon und änder ansonsten mal die anlauframpe! Kannst ja auch einfach mal ne strommessung machen und mal gucken was die so sagt!


----------



## bebaste (18 Mai 2010)

hallo,
danke für den tip.
ja ich werde direkt nocheinmal nachfragen ob die einstellungen stimmen.
aber was wenn es ein gerätefehler sein sollte. denn nunmehr 4 geräte können ja wohl nicht von anfang an defekt sein.


----------



## MSB (18 Mai 2010)

Also 2 Sachen noch:
- Die Baureihe 3RW30 könnte man auf gut bayrisch als Glump bezeichnen
http://bar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glump

- Der Anwendungsbereich der Baureihe 3RW30 erstreckt sich im Grunde ausschließlich auf Pumpen, siehe Handbuch,
was im Grunde aber auch mit dem ersten Punkt zusammen hängt ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

